

Indoor farm could help bring fresh produce to food deserts - kp02
http://www.wired.com/2015/04/click-grow-smart-farm/

======
dimitar
Why aren't picked vegetables used as a solution to food deserts? They can be
very cheaply stored and are very nutritious. They don't expire easily and they
maintain their appearance in months, not days.

That said, the technology in TA might be useful on ships or very remote
locations. If can indeed manage to reduce water consumption it also might be
very good for the environment.

~~~
pstuart
I believe you mean "pickled".

------
brohee
In the "waging war on drugs" America, isn't buying one of those a recipe for a
no knock SWAT raid on suspicion of growing something inedible?

------
chromaton
Matt and his team at PodPonics have a similar idea, but with farms in a
shipping container.

